
Things are not as easy as they seem - admp
http://lucumr.pocoo.org/2011/1/1/things-are-not-as-easy-as-they-seem/
======
cincinnatus
Some of this is a restatement of the "bike shed problem". Just as true today
as it was 11 years ago in another open source discussion at the time.

The tension with open source projects, and poorly run commercial project too,
will always be that you don't get great results from committees. It takes a
strong intent combined with impeccable taste to achieve great results.

That will always be difficult to orchestrate, but fortunately an increasing
number of people seem to be up to the challenge. 2010 felt like a pivotal year
in open source development stack components to me.

